# Early Pheasant Hunt?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just reading on the DWR website and saw that there is a "youth hunt" for pheasant and quail this coming Saturday, Oct. 13th. I have a 14 year old son and a 14 year old neighbor that I would like to take out, and was curious if anyone here would have a dog or two they would like to give an early workout before the actual season for us old guys opens. I would probably hunt in Utah County, unless you have would prefer we come closer to you. I have access to 40 acres of private property and if we didn't do well there, I have another spot in mind. Any takers, PM me. 

Thanks in advance!

HunterDavid


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang!

My griff and I would love to help you out. Unfortunately the wife had other plans for us this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to Lefty for a fun time today! He offered to go out with us and we ended up seeing four or five roosters and a few hens. My boy didn't get one, but my neighbor's son did! His first!! Everyone had a great time. Thanks again Lefty! Appreciate the offer from JuddCT as well. Hope you had a good time as well.


----------

